# Live Bearer Tank



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a mixed live bearer tank mollies, platies and guppies all together 12. What non live bearing fish should i add? What are the easiest live plants that float is agood addition? Any suggestions. Anyone know what kind of platy the black one is?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the floating plants i use are mainly hornwort and anacharis..there are other that woork well too..water hyacinth..water lettuce...water wisteria...cabomba...


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! Lohachata, I bought some Anachris today


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

